# wellness exam



## samyjm13 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am getting conflicting answers. If a wellness exam does not meet Medicare guidelines, does one code it with an E/M level or a age appropriate level?   I have heard both.  The providers I code for are doing physical exams and putting down wellness for their medicare patients. They even have the cheat sheets I have given to them, but still do a full exam.  What to do???

Also,  Patient comes in and it is their very first visit, but the provider doesn't document that it is a "Welcome to Medicare", he just says it is a Wellness exam.  Does the documentation need to literally state that it is a "Welcome to Medicare"?

HELP!!
Jeanne


----------



## hewitt (Sep 4, 2012)

Just so you know, here is a link showing what Medicare is telling the patient about a "Welcome to Medicare" visit. http://www.medicare.gov/people-like-me/new-to-medicare/welcome-to-medicare-visit.html  This second article is a great reference and will answer your other questions I think.... http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2005/0400/p27.html  Hope this is helpful!


----------



## barbsalim (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to Medicare (G0402) applies when a patient is new to Medicare (the first year), not a provider. If the new patient is an established Medicare client then you code for first wellness visit , G0438 .


----------

